# Ist "emerge system" ein Auslaufmodel?

## UTgamer

Seit Jahren wählen ich beim Installieren immer zuerst "emerge system" und danach erst "emerge world", aber seit ein paar Monaten ist unter "emerge system" kaum mehr drinnen zu finden als die man-updates.

Sieht das bei euch auch so aus?

----------

## LinuxTom

Da liegst Du sicher falsch. Rufe mal

```
emerge -pve system
```

auf. Da siehst Du, was in System alles drin ist.

----------

## Necoro

Ganz im Gegenteil: mit portage-2.2 ist system nicht mehr in world enthalten (es sei denn, man fügt es hinzu  :Wink: ) - insofern sind wieder beide schritte notwendig

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Genau - mit "emerge system" spielst du ja letzten Endes nur Updates ein anstatt alles neuzubauen (was du vermutlich tun willst wenn ich deinen Beitrag richtig verstehe), wenn du die "-e"-Option nicht angibst.

----------

## mastacloak

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Ganz im Gegenteil: mit portage-2.2 ist system nicht mehr in world enthalten (es sei denn, man fügt es hinzu ) - insofern sind wieder beide schritte notwendig

 

Wieso sollen beide Schritte notwendig sein? system ist doch eine Teilmenge von world.

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> world  contains  all  the packages in system, plus any other packages listed in /var/lib/portage/world.

 

----------

## UTgamer

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Ganz im Gegenteil: mit portage-2.2 ist system nicht mehr in world enthalten (es sei denn, man fügt es hinzu ) - insofern sind wieder beide schritte notwendig

 

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Genau - mit "emerge system" spielst du ja letzten Endes nur Updates ein anstatt alles neuzubauen (was du vermutlich tun willst wenn ich deinen Beitrag richtig verstehe), wenn du die "-e"-Option nicht angibst.

 

OK, wieder was neues gelernt. Wie füge ich es(?) wieder hinzu so das es wie Bloodsurfer schreibt wieder die Systemupdates so wie früher zuerst installiert werden und danach erst die World-Pakete?

(-e) - Option ist doch --emptytree, nein ein re-install meinte ich ganz sicher nicht.

----------

## gimpel

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Ganz im Gegenteil: mit portage-2.2 ist system nicht mehr in world enthalten (es sei denn, man fügt es hinzu ) - insofern sind wieder beide schritte notwendig 
> 
> Wieso sollen beide Schritte notwendig sein? system ist doch eine Teilmenge von world.
> 
>  *man emerge wrote:*   world  contains  all  the packages in system, plus any other packages listed in /var/lib/portage/world. 

 

Da ist wohl die man-page noch nicht up2date, denn s.o.

----------

## UTgamer

Verstanden habe ich das immer noch nicht.

Ja system ist in world enthalten, aber aus hervorragenden alten Erfahrungen war es immer vorteilhaft die Updates aus dem Systemteil zuerst zu installieren und danach erst die restlichen Worldpakete. Das hatte mir immer viele Fehler vorweggenommen in denen andere später im Forum fragten warum sie diesen oder jenen emerge-Fehler haben. emerge system gibts ja auch noch aber es sind kaum mehr viele Pakete drinnen. Regelmäßig kommen da fast nur noch man-Pakete.

Was muß ich den machen um den "alten(?)" Weg einzuschlagen. Also irgend etwas eintragen habe ich herausgelesen, und "man" soll jetzt ebenfalls veraltet sein. Ich stehe gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch.

----------

## a.forlorn

Was immernoch fehlt ist ein 

```
emerge toolchain
```

.

----------

## mv

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Was immernoch fehlt ist ein 
> 
> ```
> emerge toolchain
> ```
> ...

 

```
$ cat /etc/portage/sets/toolchain 

dev-libs/mpfr

sys-libs/timezone-data

sys-devel/binutils

sys-devel/binutils-config

sys-devel/gcc

sys-devel/gcc-config

sys-libs/glibc

$ emerge -1a @toolchain         

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                                   ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4  

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.1  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2008c  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.1-r1  

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Edit:  sys-kernel/linux-headers hätte ich vielleicht noch dazunehmen sollen, und ob mpfr und timezone-data dazugehören, kann man sich streiten, aber es sind dependencies von gcc und glibc...

----------

## Necoro

Für portage-2.2 ... ein einfaches emerge system fügt @system zum world-set hinzu  :Smile:  Denn Package-Sets werden i.d.R. wie ganz normale Pakete zum World-Set hinzugefügt, wenn nicht "--oneshot" benutzt wird.

Eine Ausnahme sind sets, die "world-candidate=False" gesetzt haben.

----------

## Josef.95

Schaue auch mal hier,

Portage 2.2, the new features

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5127806.html

----------

## LinuxTom

Aber 2.2 ist noch nicht als stabil gekennzeichnet. Werden also noch nicht viele haben. Ich hoffe, es gibt auch eine Deutsche Seite, die die Änderungen genauer behandelt.

----------

## UTgamer

Danke, werde ich mich das WE mal tiefer mit beschäftigen müssen.

Man kann ein eigenes @system als Ersatz definieren? Sowas würde mir auch weiterhelfen ( wie z.B. coreutils, util-linux, ...).

Habe ich am WE wieder viel zu viel (nach-) zulesen.

----------

## Necoro

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Man kann ein eigenes @system als Ersatz definieren?

 

Nein ... @system ist bereits fest vorgegeben

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *a.forlorn wrote:*   Was immernoch fehlt ist ein 
> 
> ```
> emerge toolchain
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist eine verdammt gute Idee, warum bin ich da noch nicht selbst drauf gekommen?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich nehme noch die stabile Version 2.1.4.4. Ist das von Nachteil oder was hat 2.2 für Vorteile, um schon vorher auf dieses umzusteigen?

----------

## Genone

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Man kann ein eigenes @system als Ersatz definieren? 
> 
> Nein ... @system ist bereits fest vorgegeben

 

Jein. @system ist zwar vorkonfiguriert, man kann es im Gegensatz zu @world aber relativ problemlos umdefinieren. Allerdings würde ich das nicht unbedingt empfehlen, da man genausogut ein neues Set erstellen kann, und man die semantische Bedeutung von @system lieber so lassen sollte wie sie ist (allein schon aus Supportgründen).

----------

